# She's growing up



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Krisi is 8.5 months now and starting to mature in her looks. Still a bouncy happy puppy and so full of love.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Krisi is gorgeous, Tracey.:wub:

How is Ben?:tender:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Krisi is gorgeous, Tracey.:wub:
> 
> How is Ben?:tender:


Thank you Marie. Ben is doing great.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful baby!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

She loves her cuddle bed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tracey your little princess is stunning:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracey, she is a knock-out---beautiful eyes! You need to post more pictures of Ben & Krisi. I fell off your FB page so don't see them enough!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So very pretty.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

She's so cute!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! She is gorgeous I could look at her all day.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

One day I hope I can meet both Ben and her. We live so close!


----------



## ttatum1001 (Nov 11, 2015)

She is so cute and I just love that face!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is gorgeous Tracey!!!!:wub: What a precious little thing she is..:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kris couldn't be any cuter!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Krisi is so beautiful. I treasure every stage of puppyhood, but this is a wonderful age. Hope, too is changing from a cute, somewhat dorky little puppy, into a beautiful young lady.:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Tracey, she is just precious!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my what a little doll.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow - she is just beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is very cute, Tracey!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for such sweet comments. We love her to the moon and back.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - you are so blessed with Krisi and Ben. I know you must feel like pinching yourself from time to time. She is so beautiful. So happy for you. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is adorable - like a little angel on earth.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow she s gorgeous


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Krisi is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Beautiful she is Tracey!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I could look at that pretty face all day long! She's perfect :wub:


----------

